# Confused noob



## Synbadd (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi all

So I have my two doves. One is rather quiet and appears to be "feminine" the other does the whole coo/dance thing.

Last Monday I went away on a business trip, when I got back there were some eggs...

4 of them!

I'm guessing this means they must both be female then?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, you have 2 females. Congratulations! LOL.


----------

